# Link zur Gesamtübersicht



## Tschenger (25 Januar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,
irgendwie vermisse ich den Link zur Gesamtübersicht.
Hast du den rausgeholt,oder habe ich ihn übersehen.
Kannst du den Link wieder einbauen? :cry: 
Gruss
 Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2002)

Welche Gesamtübersicht?

Zur Hauptseite des Forums kommst Du über das Logo links oben oder über den Textlink "Computerbetrug.de Forenindex" ob und unten.

Oder meinst Du was anderes?


----------



## Tschenger (26 Januar 2002)

Danke,
habs gefunden! Muß wohl was auf den Augen gehabt haben.  
Gruss
Tschenger


----------

